# Datei erstellen



## phantom (16. März 2002)

hi wenn ich eine Datei erstellen will wie muss ich das machen...
z.B. eine PHP datei............

CeYA Phantom


----------



## g-zus (16. März 2002)

wie, eine Datei erstellen?!?
aufm server oder auf deiner Platte?  

weiss schon, dumme Frage...aber ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht, ob mann PHP-Filez auf nem' Server erstellen kann.Glaube aber eher nicht..berichtigt mich, wenns falsch is!


----------



## phantom (16. März 2002)

auf meinem Server wollte ich eine Datei erstellen....
eine PHP Datei..........


CeYa Phantom


----------



## dave_ (16. März 2002)

????

leute überlegt doch mal, oder schreibt das was ihr überlegt.
ne php datei erstellen ? 
hmm ? 
und was soll da drin stehen ?

mach halt ne php datei <? ?> und lad sie hoch, wo ist der sinn ?

schreib doch was du machen willst......


----------



## Dominion (16. März 2002)

Meinste sowas?
http://www.php4-forum.de/datei_funktionen.htm


----------



## phantom (16. März 2002)

Ich hab einen Internen Berich geschreiben und da sind alle User in einer Externen PHP Datei.... wenn ich jetztz als ADMIN einen weiteren Usere Angeben will möchte ich eine Datei erstellen können.......
z.B. eingabe - Herbert 
          |_PHP datei erstellen 
                      |_herbert.php //erstellt.......

dass will ich machen.....
Die datei soll keinen Inhalt haben......


CeYA Phantom


----------



## g-zus (16. März 2002)

wieso soll da eine Datei erstellt werden?
is doch schwachsinnig, oder?

machs mit tabellen.....dass dann ein neues feld oder wenn du willst auch eine ganze neue Tabelle erstellt wird!

Viel einfacher...


----------



## phantom (16. März 2002)

Das hat schon einen Sinn.....
Versucht es mir doch einfach zu erkläten......
wie ich eine Datei erstellen.....

Phantom


----------



## g-zus (21. März 2002)

warte mal.....also, du willst nur ne leere datei erstellen?

k, warte.
hab hier einen Auszug aus einem (echt beschissenen, aber trotzdem ab und zu brauchbaren) Heftchen für dich:


```
<?

//blablabla...hier  kommt lauter mist her
//oder was auch immer
//   ;)


$datei="blablabla";



//Normal muss die Variable da nicht angegeben werden, da sie
//am besten durch ein Formular übergeben wird
//du willst ja, dass man den dateinamen aussuchen kann
//ich hab sie hier nur hingetan, damit das script auch komplett ist



$error = false;

if (empty($datei)) {
  echo "";  
  $error = true;  
}



if ($error) { 
  echo "Ein fehler ist aufgetreten!";
}else{

if (file_exists($datei))

{

echo "Eine datei mit dem selben Namen ist bereits vorhanden";

}else{

$fp = fopen($datei.php, "w");
fclose($fp);

echo "Die Datei $datei.php wurde erstellt";

}

}

?>
```

Zur Erklärung:

Bei dem fopen-Befehl sind folgende Parameter verwendbar:

r       ---------->    nur lesen, begonnen wird am dateianfang
r+      ---------->    lesen und schreiben, ansonsten wie r
w       ---------->    nur schreiben, falls die Datei nicht existiert, wird versucht sie zu erzeugen
w+      ---------->    lesen und schreiben, ansonsten wie w
a       ---------->    schreiben, begonnen wir am Ende der datei (also angehängt!), falls die datei nicht existiert wird versucht sie zu erzeugen
a+      ---------->    lesen und schreiben, ansonsten wie a



Weis aber leider nicht ob das alles auch mit PHP-datei funktioniert!
Ich bleibe dabei..mit MySQL wärs besser.
Aber probiers einfach mal aus....


----------



## pinitho (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo, vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Habe diese Funktion auch gesucht.
Manches ist doch viel einfacher als man denkt.
Gruß Nicole


----------



## Katzenbauer (1. Mai 2005)

Eine PHP Datei ist doch auch nur Text


----------



## Acriss (12. August 2007)

lol
habe den Thread jetzt mit der Suche gefunden^^
und da aucheine Frage:
Wäre es auch möglich soetwas zu erstellen?
$datei.htm
$datei.txt
$datei.cpp
usw?


----------



## Freak (12. Oktober 2007)

natürlich.... einfach Endung ändern


----------



## multimolti (3. Juli 2008)

schlaue leute gibts schon^^ aber ich würde KEIN $ vorne an den dateinamen ran machen  könnte probs gehen...
du kannst natürlich machen:
$datei = "blubb.cpp"
nur mit $datei = "$blubb.php" bin ich mir jez nich sicher, ob das betriebssystem das mitmacht


----------



## Da_Chris (4. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen. 
Es gibt hier duzende von Tutorials und Beiträge zu dem Thema!


----------

